# shoulder training - capped shoulder look



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi all

Is there any exercise that gives the 'capped' shoulder look or is it down to genetics and/or aas?

My current shoulder routine is quite basic but works for me....

heavy bar press 3x8

Upright row 3x8

Dumbell Press 3x12 very slow.

is it worth adding an isolation exercise or two?

I do my rear delts onmy back day.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Probably lateral d/b raises or cable pulls mate.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What's your grip like on the upright row? If you're wanting to hit delts with them, take a wide grip


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i use a wide grip on the upright rows and find it hit my medial delts far more than lateral raises do.

Do shoulders respond to higher reps on islolation exercises?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to do this thing a few years back that really put a pump on my delts. Went like this:

1) Approx 8 reps with 14k d/bs, standard side laterals

2) Approx 8 reps with 30K d/bs, from the side of the body, very small R.O.M but really hurts!

3) Rep out on light d/bs e.g. 6K, straight from the side of the body

This was all done as a tri set. Two or three times and the pump was incredible


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> I used to do this thing a few years back that really put a pump on my delts. Went like this:
> 
> 1) Approx 8 reps with 14k d/bs, standard side laterals
> 
> ...


cheers mate - will give that a try and see how it feels.

when you say 14kg - do you mean 2x7 db's or 2x14db's

I got no chance of moving 14kg on a lateral raise


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I would go heavy on the lateral raises if you can. Or do the 'pouring' wings. Bend the arms at 90 degrees and mainatin that angle. Then just lift the arm out to the side. It's a nice isolation exercise. Shoulders are the only muscle group where I use isolations as part of my workout, I just don't get the outer delt pump otherwise.


----------



## POWERPANTS97 (Jan 14, 2009)

Side laterals 1st.....then press......

PP97


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

genetics plays a HUGE part in whether you will get that freaky cap on delts.

it is one area where i could never get that cap.

im on right and the winner in middle had mental caps on hers.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> hi all
> 
> Is there any exercise that gives the 'capped' shoulder look or is it down to genetics and/or aas?
> 
> ...


Genetics and heavy pressing movements...

If you dont get big "capped" shoulders from heavy pressing,all lat raises in world wont make much difference...

I only do pressing movements for my shoulders


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Genetics and heavy pressing movements...
> 
> If you dont get big "capped" shoulders from heavy pressing,all lat raises in world wont make much difference...
> 
> I only do pressing movements for my shoulders


i only did pressing movements also and you can clearly see from above pic my delts are quite pi$h.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

avril said:


> i only did pressing movements also and you can clearly see from above pic my delts are quite pi$h.


Genetics, I only do pressing movements and mine are ok lol,

But that bird who won is a genetic freak, not much can do about that!!!!

Still look great tho


----------

